# First underwater flash photos



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here.

The black & white picture of a burning structure is obviously magnesium used to create the flash and illuminate things underwater (much like Ricky does today).

--Nikolay


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's cool, but sounds dangerous!


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

OMG! He set off an entire 'OUNCE' of Mg powder to get a pic? I'll bet the water lit up for hundreds of yards around him! That's a seriously devoted photographer. I don't even like being near that much powdered Mg.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm guessing he took the pictures and then collected the dead or stunned fish shortly after? That is determination.


----------

